# Arrancador Suave varios motores



## lolillo82 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola:

Esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro asi que antes de nada un fuerte saludo a todos.

El tema es que en la instalación industrial para la que trabajo tenemos tres motores de potencias importantes (70kW, 50kW y 45kW) que a lo largo del dia realizan varias paradas y arranques. Como los picos de consumo se disparan durante los arranques de los motores estamos pensando en montar arrancadores suaves.

Mi duda se basa en saber si es posible utilizar un mismo arrancador suave para los tres motores, es decir, para que secuencialmente arranque uno primero, cuando alcance el regimen de giro se desconecte el arrancador y siga alimentandolo la red principal, y asi el arrancador queda disponible para conectarse a otro de los motores y arrancarlo suavemente.

¿seria esta configuración viable? ¿me estoy complicando la vida y el ahorro en arrancadores no compensa la dificultad de la instalación?

Espero vuestras respuestas.

Un Saludo


----------



## ecotronico (Jul 30, 2010)

Hola lolillo82 :

En primer lugar, bienvenido al Foro (foros de electrónica).

Respecto a tu consulta, por lo que tengo entendido un arrancador suave se configura para un sólo motor. Debido al nivel de potencia que mencionas, me parece que hay que ingresar los parámetros del motor a arrancar, en la memoria del arrancador. Así el partidor suave ajusta tensión y frecuencia dependiendo de dichos parámetros de la máquina.

Deberías consultar si existe un arrancador suave que auto detecte los parámetros de la máquina, para ese nivel de potencia. Una vez escogido el partidor suave, es posible realizar el arranque secuencial de más de un motor.

Existen contactores trifásicos comandados a relé. Sería apropiado usar un micro-PLC o PLC para controlar esta secuencia de partida.

A mi juicio no se ve complicada la implementación. Aparenta ser viable el uso de un partidor suave y un uPLC, en vez de 3 partidores suaves (considerando la potencia).


----------



## bocagonza (Jul 30, 2010)

hola, yo vi uno muy practico, son tres capasitores de 400V a 64.7uF eran grandes conectados en triangulo si hablamos de red trifasica
saludos   y bienvenido


----------



## Dano (Jul 31, 2010)

lolillo82 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Esta es la primera vez que escribo en el foro asi que antes de nada un fuerte saludo a todos.
> 
> ...


Nunca vi qe lo hagan pero se debe poder, switcheando las cargas con contactores y temporizando el disparo del arrancador, pero habría que desermar el arrancador y sacar los cables del disparo, para controlar todo con un temporizador maestro.

En resumen, conecta motor A y carga los datos de arranque para el motor A, lo hace arrancar (Delay), al motor A lo deja directo, conecta motor B carga los datos de arranque motor B y lo hace arrancar (Delay), al motor B lo deja directo y conecta motor C, carga los datos de arranque y lo hace arrancar (Delay) y lo concecta directo, fin de la tarea 

Sería bueno que el arrancador tuviera varias memorias con los datos preestablecidos, sino habrá que inventar algo...

Saludos


----------



## Scooter (Jul 31, 2010)

Poderse se puede, pero para hacer eso necesitarás un juego de contactores que conmuten el arrancador que me parece que será mas barato comprar tres arrancadores, y desdeluego mas limpio.


----------



## krit (Jul 31, 2010)

Hace menos de un mes que instale uno de estos arrancadores suaves (de Siemens concretamente) y la verdad va muy bien. Incluso mediente un contacto da una señal que indica que el arranque ha finalizado y asi poder puentear el arrancador mediante un contactor, por ejemplo.
Yo creo que si se podria hacer limitandole la intensidad (en tu caso la del motor de 45kW ya que es el de menor potencia ) y poniendo el tiempo de arranque lo mayor posible.
Otra cosa es el tema economico,es cuestion de pedir presupuestos y valorar, pero no solo el dinero
*-----------------------arrancadores independientes -------un solo arrancador*
precio ----------------mas caro ----------------------------menos caro
espacio en cuadro------poco---------------------------------mucho
tiempo instalacion-----poco---------------------------------mucho
mantenimiento----------facil--------------------------------complicado


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2010)

Para motores de esa potencia, los contactores y los hilos del circuito de potencia son grandecitos, además hay que implementar una lógica de control para ir conmutando, sinceramente compra tres arrancadores.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 1, 2010)

Dudo que la arrancador le guste demasiado que se le desconecte a las bravas de un motor a otro.
Todos estos arrancadores controlan en todo momento la potencia del motor he intentan "imaginar" el momento optimo de inyectar la energia.
Si durante este proceso lo desconectar aunque sea muy rapidamente nadie sabe lo que puede pasar y mas siendo cargas inductivas y semiconductores por el medio.

Te aconsejo 3 variadores uno para cada motor, simplemente  comentales a tus jefes que es como arrancar un coche con el motor revolucionado a tope o suavemente, esta claro quien consume menos y tiene menos desgarte.

Los variadores se pueden interconectar para tener un arranque secuencial o maestro/esclavo

Si arrancas suavemente se reduce el consumo general, se alarga la vida de la maquina y se reducen los periodos de parada de la maquina.

O sea es rentable hacer esta mejora a corto plazo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

lolillo82 dijo:


> . . . El tema es que en la instalación industrial para la que trabajo tenemos tres motores de potencias importantes (70kW, 50kW y 45kW). . .


 
¿ Porque se ponen a miserear a nivel industrial ??????????? 

Saludos !


----------



## lolillo82 (Ago 1, 2010)

Muchas gracias a todos por as respuestas y por las sugerencias.

Seguramente lo que se hará es poner tres arrancadores para esos tres motores, que a la vista de los comentarios parece lo mas adecuado.

En cuanto a lo de "miserear a nivel industrial" pues no somos una multinacional de esas que aun con la crisis galopante que sufrimos siguen dando beneficios multimillonarios (todos conocemos ejemplos) sino que somos una pyme de esas que con la crisis galopante que sufrimos estan desapareciendo todos los dias. 

Los tres motores llevan funcionando 20 años (por decir un numero ya que creo que son mas) teniendo los clasicos problemas incluso creo que alguno de ellos se ha bobinado alguna vez (antes de yo estar ahi) y siempre se han arrancado a saco y nunca nadie dijo nada.

Lo de los arrancadores es solo una sugerencia que hago a mis jefes para prolongar la vida de los motores, y ahorrar en la factura electrica (por los picos de consumo en los arranques) y demás ventajas.

Y este grupo de tres motores está en una pequeña seccion de la empresa pero hay otros equipos con motores (hay muchos motores) y cambiarlo todo es un pico. 

Gracias a todos, un saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 1, 2010)

Lleva cuidado con que tipos de arrancadores compras, dependiendo del par que necesites en el arranque será mejor un variador de frecuencia. Los arrancadores son algo "chapuceros" en el funcionamiento.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2010)

lolillo82 dijo:


> En cuanto a lo de "miserear a nivel industrial" pues no somos una multinacional de esas que aun con la crisis galopante que sufrimos siguen dando beneficios multimillonarios (todos conocemos ejemplos) sino que somos una pyme de esas que con la crisis galopante que sufrimos estan desapareciendo todos los dias.


 

Te lo dije de onda , no para herir susceptibilidades , la idea es no miserear en la electrónica de control industrial , para eso mejor dejarlo como está . . . funcionando como desde hace 20 años  so pena de empeorarlo .

Saludos !


----------



## lolillo82 (Ago 2, 2010)

> Te lo dije de onda , no para herir susceptibilidades , la idea es no miserear en la electrónica de control industrial , para eso mejor dejarlo como está . . . funcionando como desde hace 20 años  so pena de empeorarlo



Siento haberlo entendido mal. Pido disculpas

Gracias nuevamente por todas las respuestas.

Un Saludo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2010)

Todo OK

Saludos !


----------



## javielchispas (Ago 3, 2010)

Los arancadores de telemecánica Altivar vienen preparados para arancar varios motores de manera consecutiva. Se trata de, una vez arrancado el motor, meter un contactor en paralelo al arancador, y desconectar el contactor de arranque a la salida de este. Así tantos motores como quieras. En los esquemas de conexionado (algo encontraras por la red) te explican claramente cómo hacerlo. Pero eso si: *los motores han de ser iguales.*

Esta es una aplicación típica de una sala de bombas, por ejemplo.

Desde luego yo en tu caso me olvidaría. Los arancadores (que no variador) son últimamente muy económicos para las prestaciones que ofrecen, sobre todo a nivel de protección electrónica del motor en multitud de parámetros, protección de la mecánica de la propia máquina al evitar los golpes de arranque, cableado sencillo, visor de diferentes parámetros de estado del motor en funcionamiento, etc, etc.

Saludos.


----------



## zxeth (Ago 3, 2010)

Hemm, una pregunta muuuy importante. 

Estan conectados en estrella? en triangulo?, o en estrella-triangulo?

En estrella consume menos en el arranque y hace caer menos la tension, y cuando ya llego al 80% de la velocidad esta se pasa a triangulo, que consume menos en el motor andando, pero mas cuando este arranca. Por eso se usa el famoso estrella/triangulo.

te dejo un esquema aca



Otra cosa. Pensaron alguna vez en usar embragues?, en lugar de parar el motor lo dejan funcionando y no hay picos de consumo, ademas es mas rapido que prender y apagar el motor


----------



## Scooter (Ago 5, 2010)

El arranque en estrella-triángulo puede no servir si se necesita mucho par de arranque.
Un arrancador también puede dar problemas por el mismo motivo, si no se va de precio mucho es mejor un variador.


----------



## lolillo82 (Ago 6, 2010)

Pues los motores estan conectados en estrella - triangulo. 
Ademas son de par de arranque alto.

Un Saludo


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

En ese caso no te recomiendo un arrancador, mejor un variador.


----------



## javielchispas (Ago 6, 2010)

Scooter dijo:


> En ese caso no te recomiendo un arrancador, mejor un variador.


 
¿?¿?

Perdona Scooter, pero no entiendo el porqué de tu respuesta.
Un arrancador electrónico se puede programar con diferentes rampas (tiempos de arranque), diferentes curvas de protección, y en definitiva diferentes tipos de puesta en marcha del motor más o menos severos, hasta llegar a su velocidad nominal (y de la misma manera, la frenada). Con los variadores tambien. La diferencia entre uno y otro, es que con el arrancador no tendremos la posibilidad de elegir la velocidad del motor una vez arrancado. Será la nominal de este y punto. Función que sí hace el variador.

Aparte de que un variador es mucho más complejo en su electrónica, ¿qué otras diferencias ves tú?



lolillo82 dijo:


> Pues los motores estan conectados en estrella - triangulo.
> Ademas son de par de arranque alto.
> 
> Un Saludo


 
Lo malo de eso, es que un arrancador necesita tres cables, y tu instalación tiene 6 (tierra aparte). O los utilizas por pares (!) o los tendrás que cambiar.
En cuanto a lo del par de arranque, cuanto más alto sea, más indicado es el uso de un arrancador. Lo único que puedes tener en cuenta es que para aplicaciones severas (arranque de par elevado o usos continuados en cargas cercanas a la nominal del motor) lo mejor es elegir un escalón de potencia por arriba el equipo y programarlo a tu motor, cuidar que esté bien refrigerado, y durará per secula seculorum.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 6, 2010)

Sencillo, los "arrancadores" lo que hacen es trocear la tensión de red para que el motor arranque con menos tensión, es bastante similar a un arranque reostático sin el inconveniente del calor y el coste.
Los motores de inducción no se puede regular la velocidad variando la tensión. La velocidad depende de la frecuencia. Por eso puede hacer falta un variador de frecuencia, permite arrancar el motor con el 100% de par cosa que no hace un arrancador.
Ya se que no quieres variar la velocidad, pero en el proceso de arranque varía.
Los motores de inducción tienen mal par de arranque y un arrancador no ayuda. Pero si funciona con un arrancador es mas barato. Ya te dije que era cuestión de mirar precios y prestaciones que necesites.


----------



## San Fernando (Ago 8, 2010)

Ay arrancadores con varios juegos de parámetros y se puede programar uno para cada motor
con su rampa de aceleración y desacelacion , limite de corriente etc.
Como después del arranque el motor queda conectado directo a la línea hay que usar una protección térmica independiente por motor, la que trae el arrancador no se puede usar ya que no queda conectada a la carga en funcionamiento.
Para el caso que la carga tenga mucha inercia o requiera el 100 % del torque  y decidas usar un variador vale lo mismo.
Por otro lado cuando hagas los números del costo de los contactores y las protecciones térmicas de cada motor seguramente te convenga utilizar un arrancador por motor , en el caso de usar un variador si es solamente para el arranque te convendrá mas la opción de un variador solo y la conmutación a línea cuando llegue a frecuencia de red.


----------



## LUIS CANDELAS (Ago 9, 2010)

Recomendacion. Te aconsejaria que pusierais unos arrancadores estaticos (uno para cada motor), pero primero aseguraros bien de que los motores sirven para un arranque directo, pues es lo que a mi juicio se necesita para ello.


----------



## josenv (Dic 7, 2022)

En el caso de que tenga que conectar tres motores de 175hp@480Vac C/U en paralelo a un mismo arrancador suave, ¿La selección de ese arrancador,  se hará en función de la sumatoria de las corrientes a plena carga de cada uno de los motores? Saludos desde Vzla.,  jnvalecillos
​


----------



## DJ T3 (Dic 7, 2022)

Cielos... Esa potencia es una bestialidad.

Leiste TODO el post?

Recuerda que los motores al arrancar tienen un consumo muy elevado, así que siempre tienes que contemplar eso...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2022)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Cielos... Esa potencia es una bestialidad.
> 
> Leiste TODO el post?
> 
> Recuerda que los motores al arrancar tienen un consumo muy elevado, así que siempre tienes que contemplar eso...



No creo , yo lo moví hacia acá luego de leer la Bienvenida.


----------

